# Can you repeat a course of baytril after only two weeks?



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a mouse who had a URI a few weeks ago. I treated her with baytril in the water for 2 weeks. Now (2 weeks after the course finished) she is wheezing again. Is it possible shes caught another one?
Is it safe to repeat the course of baytril? 
Should I look for other causes?

Thanks


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I would say go for it, but the baytril obviously didn't stop it the first time. You may need to combine it with doxycyclen or something else.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

ud treat again, one of mine had two full courses and some extra left overs after. 
Are they sneezing or just squeaky when breathing? If there not sneezing it could be scaring form the infection rather than a reinfaction but either way baytrill is ment to be pritty safe with small mammales so i dont see any reasone not to treat again just in case.


----------

